# where the cheapest place to get a gasket set?



## sciroccosven (Dec 1, 2004)

Does anyone know where you can find the cheapest full head gasket set??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

www.autozone.com has one for 52 bucks, www.thepartsbin.com has one for 46 bucks. the parts bin has free shipping.


----------



## sciroccosven (Dec 1, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> www.autozone.com has one for 52 bucks, www.thepartsbin.com has one for 46 bucks. the parts bin has free shipping.


awesome, much cheaper than the ones on ebay. Thanks alot!!!


----------



## sciroccosven (Dec 1, 2004)

sciroccosven said:


> awesome, much cheaper than the ones on ebay. Thanks alot!!!


the head gasket SET is actually $82 which i will need. putting on a new head... That includes the spark plug, manifold (intake and exhaust), valve cover and head gasket. Nissan parts are more expensive than vw parts so far. Im surprised, i would have though it would have been the other way around. anywho, ill post if i find stuff cheaper!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well, the set like you said was 82 bucks at the parts bin but thats compared to 120+ at autozone... one word of advice, sounds like you already know, but dont forget to deck the head before you replace that head gasket.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

OR at least check it for warpage with .004 in. the limit, although I mill it if it is more than .002 in. 
And remember all new head bolts are required with any head work.

Troy


----------

